# Missed opportunities. Share your opinion!



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 10, 2018)

- Pocket Camp being connected to your ACNL saved file, if you have one
- Blathers & fossil collecting, it's the forest HELLO
- Seeing the inside of their tents & unlocking items through that instead of random furniture unlocks by level, but that's too late now
- Villagers visiting your camper just how they visit your houses in the previous installments
- Sending & receiving letters to the villagers at least in the form of texting/email since your character got a mobile phone now.
- Unlocking a new location or bigger camp space or project opportunities as you reach a certain level. Leveling up once you're above 60 is a bit useless. Serves no purpose but to get leaf tickets.

And finally one thing that bothers me................
- *Animals actually walking & wondering around the forest* and arriving or leaving as another one arrives, and not just randomly appearing to stand there for 3 hours. Is it that hard to code them walking around in a mobile game? They made them looking just like decorations, not cool!

Would have been amazing, no? Removing the element of actually hanging out with villagers, letters, and shovel makes it feel less like AC.
I realize I should have sent this to Nintendo instead of TBT but whatever haha.

What else have you thought of while playing Pocket Camp, and thought a certain feature would have been great


----------



## Prizm (Jun 10, 2018)

Connecting to ACNL: A bit too ambitious, and what good it brings? Being a standalone spin-off is a better way.

Feathers in forest: On one hand, yes. On the other, we have bird villagers... 

Fossils: Uhh, sure. Maybe not in the forest but I agree. 

Seeing inside tents: Sure why not... But don't get your hopes up too much since it could take up a lot of memory just for that.

Visiting camper: Depends. I have my camper really filled up and in a tight fit...

Texting system: Yes please. And to other players.

New location: That, we will need more stuff to do to justify that...

Animals walking: Yeah. That also bother me as well. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 10, 2018)

Prizm said:


> Connecting to ACNL: A bit too ambitious, and what good it brings? Being a standalone spin-off is a better way.
> 
> Feathers in forest: On one hand, yes. On the other, we have bird villagers...
> 
> ...



They are probably avoiding texting system because the mobile app is more accessible to strangers. I think I accepted that this isn't happening. It is kind of annoying though that I can't even say thanks to someone who just bought my 25,000 jewel beetle or send them a gift.

Btw, the thought of connecting to ACNL is just to let you know which of your friends also play pocket camp. Something like that. There's obviously not much game association to be done. The being said, if you know which friend is who then you can talk outside the app or something.

I think a majority data of the game is online (data being online) so seeing the inside of tents could be no bigger deal than visiting a friend's campsite.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 10, 2018)

Progressive level features: Re-tail unlocking new furniture with every level you gain, why not the rotating vendors? New stuff that can't be crafted can be sold and unlocked through them. Speaking of vendors...

Ordering system: It's not only the vendors who rotate, their goods too. And sometimes it's a bit frustrating to see that nothing you want is up for sale. One idea is to pay leaf tickets to force the vendors to change up what they have on sale, or ask them to bring along a certain good, but sell them with a multiplier.

Newer items: Like what the top said. Fossils. Surely we can have a much more variety in terms of items. But, I think we will also need to have a bit of a bigger inventory just for that...

Hub: I say that, and it can be a bit of a difficult thing to pull off. A place for online players to gather and can interact with each other. The hub can also change with ongoing events and and irl events (CNY, Christmas, Easter...) Surely trolling will take place but... A solution should be sought out for what kind of trolling it is.

Pre event notices: These notices should warn us about upcoming events cause... Unless I'm in the dark, events always hit me unexpectedly.

These are all Quality of Life changes and hopes but I think these are much needed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Underneath The Stars said:


> They are probably avoiding texting system because the mobile app is more accessible to strangers. I think I accepted that this isn't happening. It is kind of annoying though that I can't even say thanks to someone who just bought my 25,000 jewel beetle or send them a gift.
> 
> Btw, the thought of connecting to ACNL is just to let you know which of your friends also play pocket camp. Something like that. There's obviously not much game association to be done. The being said, if you know which friend is who then you can talk outside the app or something.
> 
> I think a majority data of the game is online (data being online) so seeing the inside of tents could be no bigger deal than visiting a friend's campsite.



Well, if that's the case then I think Tent looking is a go. If they let you that is. And then the friendship level system with villagers is great


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 10, 2018)

Prizm said:


> Progressive level features: Re-tail unlocking new furniture with every level you gain, why not the rotating vendors? New stuff that can't be crafted can be sold and unlocked through them. Speaking of vendors...
> 
> Ordering system: It's not only the vendors who rotate, their goods too. And sometimes it's a bit frustrating to see that nothing you want is up for sale. One idea is to pay leaf tickets to force the vendors to change up what they have on sale, or ask them to bring along a certain good, but sell them with a multiplier.
> 
> ...



Entering their tent as you reach a certain level would be so rewarding tbh.

I'm here for the hub idea! The Pocket Camp version of Club Tortimer would be neat. Would make interactions optional & warn players (mostly kids) about the risk. People would see other players, with the option to report inappropriate actions.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 10, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> Entering their tent as you reach a certain level would be so rewarding tbh.
> 
> I'm here for the hub idea! The Pocket Camp version of Club Tortimer would be neat. Would make interactions optional & warn players (mostly kids) about the risk. People would see other players, with the option to report inappropriate actions.



We already have Sunburst Island, so I'm not so sure about the Club Tortimer idea. Here are my thoughts about the hub though:

A plaza, much like the Market Place look.

A huge tent, with different interactable features.

Campsite of the Month? It probably works, as a carbon copy of the said campsite. But we would also need a voting and ranking system... Hey, that gives building your campsite a reason! (Other than Isabelle always shoving you work without questioning why)


----------



## Garrett (Jun 10, 2018)

The main thing I'd like is the option to leave a general message for people visiting your campsite or garden. Something along the lines of letting visitors know which bug you need during flower events etc.

They're probably avoiding it for obvious reasons though.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 10, 2018)

Garrett said:


> The main thing I'd like is the option to leave a general message for people visiting your campsite or garden. Something along the lines of letting visitors know which bug you need during flower events etc.
> 
> They're probably avoiding it for obvious reasons though.



We have discussed about that above cause pming with strangers, other players, can cause concerns. But, set messages can be implemented to counter that.


----------

